# Your ugly ass is safe, but where should i hide?...



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

went out for a quick shoot, thanks to Evolsonica for the wonderful shots, these are just a few he took. 

links to his flickr and tumblr


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Looking good :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

If its not too much trouble can you get some ride height shots, and face down ass up.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Looking good :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> If its not too much trouble can you get some ride height shots, and face down ass up.


 ask and you shall receive. 


ride height 









all up 









ass up


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

You know how I feel about this :thumbup:


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Fresh.. I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You know how I feel about this :thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. 


ride height 

That is very low in the front, back is on the money. However, if the front does not rub when turning :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

all up 

Flood mode. 

ass up 








Bumper so low 










Align it yet ?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm not feeling this new body style...yet..maybe in a year or two


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

the jetta mk6 has the cleanest damn lines...


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

only new style jetta i like so far :thumbup:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks, and pictures dont do the new jetta justice.. 

in person they look pretty aggressive.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

ill keep throwing pics up as rob uploads..


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Finally, a mk6 Jetta that doesn't look grotesque, I knew somebody could do it. That thing looks fantastic, be sure to throw up more pics as they become available :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Seriously. When the MK6 Jettas came out I was so disappointed with VW. But I knew....deep inside that someone would but one and make it look legit. 

Two thumbs up Brotha. Looks sick.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

look awesome! nice job buddy


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I didnt like the new Jetta at first buts it's really wearing on me. Everything looks better lower so that helps too :thumbup:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks guys.


----------



## cooky m (Nov 18, 2009)

01 said:


> thanks guys.


 beautiful ride man. i got the new jetta as a rental the other day and i liked it, but i disliked the silver color. this white looks great, specially with those wheels. 

i'm looking to do airride on my rabbit soon, what do you have?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Is that the base jetta with the rear beam?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

VR6OOM said:


> Is that the base jetta with the rear beam?


 yes it is.. 

little zooomage


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

you have a mkvi now? didn't know that haha...looks real good dood :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

VR6OOM said:


> Is that the base jetta with the rear beam?


 They all have the rear beam (other than the upcoming GLI)...


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Want. Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Mr.Tan said:


> you have a mkvi now? didn't know that haha...looks real good dood :thumbup:


 :wave::wave: 



[email protected] said:


> They all have the rear beam (other than the upcoming GLI)...


 Truth! 



Lower it!! said:


> Want. Looks great. :thumbup:


 Thanks


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

You better come over after work fool....


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> You better come over after work fool....


you think i have time...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

Pretty wowed by this car. Looks so damn good.

Best shot from above IMO


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

01 said:


> you think i have time...


Find it


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wyman said:


> Pretty wowed by this car. Looks so damn good.
> 
> Best shot from above IMO


thanks, another from that angle.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, stunning. It looks great


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Me gusta, really puts the mk6 in a different light for me. Bring the fronts out a smige and it'd be perfecto.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

This car looks even better in person. :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

DarkSideGTI said:


> This car looks even better in person. :thumbup:


x2


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> They all have the rear beam (other than the upcoming GLI)...


**** I thought the Jetta S was the only one with the rear beam...with the 2.5L getting independent rear.


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

So good :beer:


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

damn I think I just got a...nevermind


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Billburt said:


> damn I think I just got a...nevermind


ahahaha


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cooky m (Nov 18, 2009)

01 said:


>


dude... please tell me there is a high res of this pic?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

cooky m said:


> dude... please tell me there is a high res of this pic?


yep 

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6137/5972695301_3efb1dfe37_o.jpg


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

^^ doppeeeee shot dude


----------



## cooky m (Nov 18, 2009)

01 said:


> yep
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6137/5972695301_3efb1dfe37_o.jpg


definitely just became my new work computer background. that sh*ts nice


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> ^^ doppeeeee shot dude


this.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

This is the only mk6 Jetta I've seen that I've liked to date. But uhh...what does the title of the thread mean?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

i didnt know this was yours! looks awesome man :beer:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

DFWSKATE said:


> i didnt know this was yours! looks awesome man :beer:


yeah its mine, and thanks.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

i bet your baby likes riding in so much style


----------



## 408crazy (May 13, 2010)

Hey I wanted to get these rims but wasn't sure about 19's can you post a pic of the car with stock ride height and maybe another but just a bit lower??


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice ride


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Looks clean, I was a fan of your MKIV too. Only thing I'd change on this one is maybe the wheel color?


----------

